# 

## tlalken

Witam wszystkich,
Po przeczytaniu wątku o kostkach brukowych Libet całkowicie zrezygnowałem z tego producenta. Znalazłem bardzo ciekawą ofertę z formy POLBRUK.
Bardzo proszę o opinie tych którzy zdecydowali się na ułożenie tej kostki brukowej. Temat bedzie bardzo pomocny dla wszystkich szukajacy alternatywy dla przereklamowanego lidera na rynku czyli firmy LIBET .  Proszę o opinie użytkowników jak i brukarzy !!!  Pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Mam polbruk-urbanika kolor antracyt/grafit.
Kolor oczywiście troszkę wyblakł(jednolicie,chociaż kostka nie była mieszana z różnych palet),bo to taki kolor,ale ogólnie ok,leży i nic się nie dzieje.
Nie wiem za bardzo o jakie wady chodzi,jeżeli o białe wykwity(zdaje się węglan wapnia.),to w ciągu kilku zimowych miesięcy znikły całkowicie.

----------


## animuss

> Witam wszystkich,
> Po przeczytaniu wątku o kostkach brukowych Libet całkowicie zrezygnowałem z tego producenta. Znalazłem bardzo ciekawą ofertę z formy POLBRUK.
> Bardzo proszę o opinie tych którzy zdecydowali się na ułożenie tej kostki brukowej. Temat bedzie bardzo pomocny dla wszystkich szukajacy alternatywy dla przereklamowanego lidera na rynku czyli firmy LIBET .  Proszę o opinie użytkowników jak i brukarzy !!!  Pozdrawiam


http://www.buszrem.pl/kostka-brukowa Dobra kostka twarda mam chodniki  -ciągi piesze i podjazd ,możesz jeszcze przeanalizować kostkę granitową .

----------


## agalind

Zeszłego lata położyliśmy Beganit z Polbruku i póki co jest ok.

----------


## Blechert

Beton to tylko beton a granit to kamień, który wytrzymał w ziemi tysiące lat, więc teraz przetrzyma i nas :smile:

----------


## tlalken

Mi podoba się Polbruk Granito lub Ideo , kolor latte w połączeniu z grafitem

----------


## twister718

Witam

Jako brukarz spotykałem sie już wiele razy z kostka tej firmy, nie przypominam sobie by były z nią jakieś problemy, tak więc polecam.

Pozdrawiam
Polakowski Kamil

----------


## MargolFi

Mi ekipa kładła na podjeździe i w ogrodzie Promenadę z Bruk Betu i do tej pory wszystko jest z nią okej.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Czyli firma OK, pytanie teraz o cenę? 
Może podzielicie się z nami cenami za te Wasze podjazdy? 
Wiem, że ceny są zróżnicowane co do regionów ale może ktoś skorzysta  z Waszych  doświadczeń. 
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.

----------


## laparia

Polbruk nostalit melanż 32 zł m2. Będzie układany w lipcu sierpniu 25 zł/m2 obrzeża 6 zł/szt. Łódzkie.

----------


## marynata

> Mam polbruk-urbanika kolor antracyt/grafit.
> Kolor oczywiście troszkę wyblakł(jednolicie,chociaż kostka nie była mieszana z różnych palet),bo to taki kolor,ale ogólnie ok,leży i nic się nie dzieje.
> Nie wiem za bardzo o jakie wady chodzi,jeżeli o białe wykwity(zdaje się węglan wapnia.),to w ciągu kilku zimowych miesięcy znikły całkowicie.


Wycofuję się z tej wypowiedzi,oto co stało się z tą kostką dosłownie "w oczach".
Plamy,plamy i jeszcze raz plamy(nie są to wykwity wapienne).Sprzedawca natychmiastowo zakwalifikował kostkę do reklamacji,czekam na kogoś z Polbruku i ich opinię.
Załącznik 196876

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Wycofuję się z tej wypowiedzi,oto co stało się z tą kostką dosłownie "w oczach".
> Plamy,plamy i jeszcze raz plamy(nie są to wykwity wapienne).Sprzedawca natychmiastowo zakwalifikował kostkę do reklamacji,czekam na kogoś z Polbruku i ich opinię.
> Załącznik 196876


Pokaż lepsze zdjęcie, bo mnie ciekawość zżera!
W mojej opinii: każda kostka betonowa jest lipna i tyle. Dawniej robili te kostki o niebo lepiej.
Jeżeli już beton to ten obijany i postarzany: na wszystkich starych wystawkach prezentuje się po latach najlepiej.

----------


## animuss

> W mojej opinii: każda kostka betonowa jest lipna i tyle. Dawniej robili te kostki o niebo lepiej.
> Jeżeli już beton to ten obijany i postarzany: na wszystkich starych wystawkach prezentuje się po latach najlepiej.


Bo co to za opinia żeby się wypowiadać po roku użytkowania to musi poleżeć  tak jak umnie z 10 lat wtedy widać jakość sprasowania markę betonu użytego do produkcji ,barwniki itd..  Kostka musi jednak trochę  kosztować nie może być najtańsza cudów niema  albo jakość  albo cena .
Najprostszy test kostki betonowej  na nasiąkliwość a to bardzo ważna cecha na mrozoodporność  ,kupuje się z kilku firm po jednej kostce kładziemy na betonie polewamy konewką   ,które najszybciej wysychają powierzchniowo  są najgorsze bo piją wodę wciągają ją do wnętrza jak suporeks ,mają się zachowywać jak szkło  woda będzie stała na powierzchni aż odparuje .Odwracamy spodem do góry i robimy to samo .

----------


## marynata

> Pokaż lepsze zdjęcie, bo mnie ciekawość zżera!
> W mojej opinii: każda kostka betonowa jest lipna i tyle. Dawniej robili te kostki o niebo lepiej.
> Jeżeli już beton to ten obijany i postarzany: na wszystkich starych wystawkach prezentuje się po latach najlepiej.


Ok,zrobię i podrzucę.Może ktoś coś podpowie,bo odzewu z Polbruku jeszcze nie mam.
Wg mojej opinii nie każda kostka betonowa jest lipna,obecnie mam taką firmy krzak która już chyba z 15 lat leży i nic jej nie jest,nawet koloru zbytnio nie straciła(czerwony).
A w ogóle doszłam do wniosku że nie należy szukać oryginalnych rzeczy,trzeba kłaść to co biorą najczęściej ludzie-tanio i przeciętnie,jakoś z takimi produktami nie ma problemu  :Roll:

----------


## marynata

Kostka stan obecny-regularne plamy "odśrodkowe" blade plus ciemne plamy wyglądające jak mokre(kostka jest absolutnie sucha)
Załącznik 198484
Kostka na palecie odkryta tydzień temu
Załącznik 198485
Kostka na palecie(zimą była przykryta),odkryta jakieś 2 tygodnie temu,już widać że będą podobne plamy

Załącznik 198486

Kostka zeszły rok pazdziernik,po ułożeniu 
Załącznik 198488

----------


## Blechert

To że kostka jest sucha, to nie znaczy że od dołu z gruntu nie jest zawilgocona. Betoniki mają to do siebie, że tak reagują. To co widzę nie przekonuje mnie do takich reakcji jak te co czytam tu. Może są jakieś fakty dodatkowe, ale to co widzę, to nic nie zwykłego. Jeśli ktoś jest wrażliwy i uważa że najtańsza kostka nie wygląda super, to może ją zaimpregnować, wtedy kolor "mokrości" będzie jednolity.
Polecam granit. Na mokro wygląda lepiej niż suchy :smile:

----------


## marynata

Kostka jest sucha,ponieważ te plamy są cały czas takie same-nie zwiększają się i nie zmniejszają,ani nie zmieniają swojego położenia.
Nie widzisz nic niezwykłego w tym że grafitowa kostka po kilku miesiącach zrobiła się szara?
Więc w jakim celu jest produkowany kolor grafitowy,nie lepiej od razu sprzedawać szary?(kilka kostek jest nadal grafitowych)
Tak jak napisałam wyżej-sprzedawca od razu zakwalifikował ją do reklamacji,chyba sam sobie na złość nie robi.
Przy okazji-cieszę się że trafiłam na uczciwego sprzedawcę i nie ogania się ode mnie stwierdzeniami że nie widzi nic niezwykłego w tym bublu.

----------


## Blechert

Napisałem, że pewnie są fakty o których nie wiem.
Gdy klikniesz na swoje zdjęcia, to w powiększeniu nawet na sprzęcie typu Mac kostka jest szara (pierwsze 3 zdjęcia). Chodzi Ci o palmy czy o kolor grafitowy? Grafitu faktycznie nie ma ale plamy są, i to dość typowe plamy.

----------


## marynata

Nie ma żadnych dodatkowych faktów.
Kostka położona na jesieni przez firmę brukarską,rozpoczęte użytkowanie w połowie marca.
Chodzi mi o kolor i o plamy,w końcu płaciłam za grafit.Częściowo na niektórych kostkach kolor się zachował,ale znowu na części tej części wyblaknięte są takie paski,które występują w obecnej chwili także na kostce spoczywającej na palecie.
Załącznik 199163
Kostka nie była tania,w zeszłym roku cena katalogowa była coś ok 60 zł.Widuję lepiej zachowane po 25 zł  :Evil: 

A tu widzę forumowicz miał reklamację w Polbruku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%82a-TANDETA!

----------


## Balto

marynata: przyczyn może być wiele: od cienkiej i źle położone warstwy kolorystycznej , poprzez złe składowania (przy okazji fakt że była przykryta folią - niczego nie zmieni, było wilgotno na górze i dole, ale na górze tylko wyschło, do n.p. przekładania z różnych partii produkcyjnych - wtedy mogą być odcienie kolorystyczne i porysowane tak jakby kamykiem przetarł. Przy okazji - wykwitów nie uznają bo to nie jest podstawą do reklamacji.

----------


## marynata

Co do wykwitów to wiem,nawet jest zaznaczone w karcie produktu,ale to chodzi o wykwity wapienne,których w ogóle nie biorę pod uwagę.
Obok mam chodnik układany z małej grafitowej kostki-był układany w tym samym czasie,nawet wykwitów wapiennych nie ma,koloru nie zmienił nic a nic.
Zobaczymy-Polbruk dalej się nie głosił,zostało im na reakcję 4 dni.

----------


## marynata

Jestem po rozmowie z przedstawicielem.
Streszczać jeszcze nie będę,w sumie nie doszliśmy do żadnych konkretnych wniosków,jednak dostałam zapewnienie że cyt "nie zostanę pozostawiona sama sobie z tym problemem".
Oczywiście będę relacjonować co dalej.

----------


## Blechert

Jeśli nie podali konkretnych terminów, to tak jakby nie było sprawy.

----------


## animuss

> Jestem po rozmowie z przedstawicielem.
>  nie doszliśmy do żadnych konkretnych wniosków.


Więc wyjdzie z tego wielka lipa ,musi być na piśmie kiedy oni ten szajs zabiorą i przywiozą nowe ,to trafiła się  partia bublowatej kostki ,przedstawiciel wybadał Ciebie skończy się na niczym ,trzeba było być bardziej stanowczym

----------


## marynata

Byłam bardzo stanowcza.To nie jest tak że przychodzi przedstawiciel z zakładu i  w trakcie oględzin w krótkim czasie podejmuje decyzję o wymianie.Tworzy się najpierw dokumentację,poza tym Polbruk nie jest jakby stroną w sprawie ze mną.Stroną jest sprzedawca kostki.Ode mnie bezpośrednio nawet reklamacji nie chcieli przyjąć.Tak jak mówię-nie chcę na razie pisać jak przebiegała rozmowa i jakie mamy wstępne ustalenia.
Mogę tylko powiedzieć że jeżeli nie będę zadowolona z rozwiązania,sprawa na 100% znajdzie się w sądzie.Przykro mi tylko że muszę pozwać sprzedawcę  :sad:

----------


## animuss

> Byłam bardzo stanowcza.poza tym Polbruk nie jest jakby stroną w sprawie ze mną.Stroną jest sprzedawca kostki.Ode mnie bezpośrednio nawet reklamacji nie chcieli przyjąć.Tak jak mówię-nie chcę na razie pisać jak przebiegała rozmowa i jakie mamy wstępne ustalenia.
> Mogę tylko powiedzieć że jeżeli nie będę zadowolona z rozwiązania,sprawa na 100% znajdzie się w sądzie.Przykro mi tylko że muszę pozwać sprzedawcę


I bardzo dobrze zostaw producenta w spokoju, atakuj sprzedawcę - niezgodność towaru z umową.
Producent będzie się próbował  wykręcić powoływał na normy, itp. Sprzedawca nie ma na co się powołać to on będzie toczył bój z producentem jak wygrasz .

----------


## koras5

słusznie sprzedawca na pewno wiedział co sprzedaje, a to że wciskał kit kupującemu to nie dobrze, tylko że to jest bardzo częste.

----------


## sokratis

Często niestety kostka uszkadza się w czasie transportu. Albo podbudowa jest nie taka jaka być powinna. Ja mam kostkę od Bruk Betu i nic się z nią odpukać nie dzieje. Ale też dopilnowałem panów, którzy wykładali ją, by swoje zrobili porządnie. Innymi słowy jakość nawierzchni nie zależy wyłącznie od kostek betonowych, ale też od wielu innych czynników. Polecam od razu zerknąć na palety jakie do nas dojechały i zerknąć czy nie ma wadliwych sztuk.

----------


## kalumet

po co płacić klika stówek za taki pojemnik
zbijając z desek koszt wyniesie parę złotych
pomalujesz na jaki chcesz kolor

----------


## End_riu

Zawsze mozna bylo lepiej dobrac kostke i bylby mniejszy problem.

----------


## Redakcja

Polecamy do obejrzenia nasz film z cyklu: Wybór na 5. Jakie 5 cech ma dobrej jakości kostka brukowa?




Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## mateusz1985

Redakcjo to jest ewidentna reklama Polbruku i zachwalanie kostek plukanych, ktore akurat w utrzymaniu czystosci sa tragiczne szczegolnie jasne kolory.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Redakcjo to jest ewidentna reklama Polbruku i zachwalanie kostek plukanych, ktore akurat w utrzymaniu czystosci sa tragiczne szczegolnie jasne kolory.


Dlatego trzeba pod takimi filmikami pisać prawdę o polskich producentach kostki brukowej:
Produkują dziadostwo, niskiej jakości z kiepskich materiałów. 
Semmelrock, Polbruk, Libet, Bruk-Bet biorą olbrzymie pieniądze za betonowe badziewie, które ładnie wygląda przez góra 8 lat.

----------


## Janek1979

A może wie Pan jak sytuacja wygląda z produktami z firmy Pozbruk??? Z tego co mi się wydaję produkują część w Polsce, a część w Finlandii(?)
pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A może wie Pan jak sytuacja wygląda z produktami z firmy Pozbruk??? Z tego co mi się wydaję produkują część w Polsce, a część w Finlandii(?)
> pozdrawiam


Nie widziałem. Najlepiej podejść do kogoś u kogo ta kostka leży co najmniej 5 lat, żeby się przekonać. Moim zdaniem obecny beton jest wyjątkowo słabej jakości i do pięt nie dorasta tym kostkom produkowanym kilkanaście lat temu, nawet za stodołą.
Nie wierzę w te technologie XXI wieku - to ściema.
Sam nie wiem czego to wina, może "unijnego, ekologicznego" cementu, albo cholera wie czego.

----------


## End_riu

> A może wie Pan jak sytuacja wygląda z produktami z firmy Pozbruk??? Z tego co mi się wydaję produkują część w Polsce, a część w Finlandii(?)
> pozdrawiam


Już widzę jak ciągną do nas kostkę z Finlandii. 

Na zdrowy rozum. Koszt produkcji plus transport i mamy kostkę dla nielicznych.

----------


## k***a*z

> Nie wierzę w te technologie XXI wieku - to ściema.
> Sam nie wiem czego to wina, może "unijnego, ekologicznego" cementu, albo cholera wie czego.


Bo należy wybierać produkty stworzone przez naturę, np. kamień . I nie chiński ale nasz polski granit. Nie ma wykwitów i gwarancja jest na kilka tysięcy lat  :wink:

----------


## Janek1979

Okej, dziękuję za tak liczne odpowiedzi  :smile:  Muszę przyznać, że trochę mi nie grała ta Finlandia właśnie z transportem, ale czy wszystkie kostki sprzedawane w Polsce są w Polsce produkowane? Wydaję mi się, że nie, ale jeżeli się mylę to proszę o sprostowanie  :smile: 
pozdraiwam

----------


## Mateo33

Jeżeli cena takiej kostki jest wysoka za granica to wtedy na pewno będzie im sie bardziej opłacało wyprodukować ją  tu.  Natomiast jeżeli mieliby produkować w państwie gdzie koszta produkcji na pewno są wyższe jak wspomniana Finlandia to raczej byłby to nie wypał   :tongue:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Polecam ciekawy artykuł o kostce brukowej http://www.budownictwo.org/artykuly,...kostke_brukowa może pomóc w podjęciu decyzji.


Przecież w tym artykule NIC nie ma. Takie typowe wodolejstwo ucznia na temat lektury z języka polskiego, której nie przeczytał.

----------


## animuss

Też wybierałem kostkę brukową. Przez test nasiąkliwości. Kupiłem po jednej sztuce, kostki były z różnych firm przełamałem na 2 części , podpisałem je korektorem, wszystkie trzymałem w łapkach nad beczką wody, zanurzyłem naraz w beczce, policzyłem do 5, wyjąłem te, które szybciej wodę z powierzchni wchłonęły te oznaczyłem korektorem,test powtórzyłem kilka krotnie w ciągu dnia, nic się nie zmieniło, wrzuciłem je do pojemnika na śmieci.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Do czego zmierza ten wywód, bo nie mam pojęcia co chciałeś przez to powiedzieć.

----------


## animuss

> Do czego zmierza ten wywód, bo nie mam pojęcia co chciałeś przez to powiedzieć.


Przy dobrze kostki brukowej, jak i innych materiałów wbudowywanych na zewnątrz budynku, ilość wody jaka dostaje się wgłąb materiału,jest kluczowym elementem odporność na szybsze niszczenie, jeżeli ilość wody jaka dostaje się wgłąb materiału jest niewielka, to zwiększenie objętości w trakcie zamarzania, nie powoduje uszkodzenia kostki. Istotnym elementem staje się zatem nasiąkliwość kostki brukowej, czyli zdolność pochłaniania i zatrzymywania wewnątrz wody. Określana jest procentowo. Podzielona jest na grupy oznaczane rzymskimi znakami I,II i III, a nawet w tych grupach można wyodrębnić jeszcze przez test lepsze lub gorsze produkty różnych firm. Mrozoodporność jest bardzo istotna, jeśli chcemy na długo zachować estetyczny wygląd  naszego chodnika drogi dojazdowej tarasu czy schodów  . Warto pamiętać, że powinna ona odpowiadać warunkom klimatycznym, jakie panują w miejscu naszego zamieszkania.

----------


## Janek1979

Podłączam się do pytania o hplus, zwłaszcza, że widać porządne przygotowanie i przeprowadzenie przez Pana realnych testów. Czy jest gdzieś w specyfikacji danej kostki napisane, do której grupy należy??

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Podłączam się do pytania o hplus, zwłaszcza, że widać porządne przygotowanie i przeprowadzenie przez Pana realnych testów. Czy jest gdzieś w specyfikacji danej kostki napisane, do której grupy należy??


Jak ktoś wierzy w marketingowy bełkot to jego sprawa.

----------


## Janek1979

Czyli co, nie można wierzyć w nic co producent pisze opisie? W takim wypadku czym się kierować przy zakupie oprócz tego jak wygląda i ceny. Nie można gdzieś sprawdzić realnej wytrzymałości/jakości produktu? Wiem, że są inne partie kostek, ale jakość powinna się raczej utrzymywać na stałym poziomie.
proszę o odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## Mateo33

A są jakieś testy tego typu produktów, bo samemu to raczej prawie nikomu nie chce się tego robić  :tongue:

----------


## Janek1979

Nie jestem zorientowany w tym temacie toteż zadałem pytanie odnośnie takich testów  :smile:  No tak, ale jak widać parę postów wyżej komuś się chciało przeprowadzić takiego testy i stąd moje pytanie o takowe, tylko przeprowadzane na większej ilości kostek/producentów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Nie jestem zorientowany w tym temacie toteż zadałem pytanie odnośnie takich testów  No tak, ale jak widać parę postów wyżej komuś się chciało przeprowadzić takiego testy i stąd moje pytanie o takowe, tylko przeprowadzane na większej ilości kostek/producentów.


Takie testy to się powinno przeprowadzić po około 3-4 latach użytkowania kostki, ale i to jest niemiarodajne, bo producenci nie trzymają poziomu swoich kostek i często jest tak, że dwie partie diametralnie różnią się między sobą jakością.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No jak z większością rzeczy w naszych czasach, trzeba mieć szczęście, bo raz trafimy na coś dobrego, ale za drugim może być gorzej. Ile masz metrów tego  bruku poznańskiego?

----------


## Janek1979

grzegorz_si czyli nie ma możliwości dotarcia do innych, rzetelnych informacji niż na forum? Kurczę, tak właśnie myślałem. No nic, pozostaje zdać się na opinie innych budujących z muratora i łut szczęścia przy wybieraniu kostki na własne podwórko  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Inne testy wykonują tylko producenci, ale one na pewno nie należą do wiarygodnych, więc pozostają tylko fora.

----------


## animuss

> A co pan sądzi o tym zabezpieczeniu hydrofobowym kostek h-plus właśnie przed wnikaniem wilgoci ?


Zabezpieczenie hydrofobowe  ma dobre i złe strony ,znacznie zmniejsza  nasiąkliwość kostki ,betonu na poziomie kapilarnym, wydłuża  początkową trwałość i początkowy wygląd ,ale taki środek podraża koszty produkcji .
 Producent może  szukać oszczędności  np. ma  możliwość obniżenia klasy betonu ,wytrzymałości na ściskanie a kostka i tak wytrzyma okres gwarancyjny.
Po zaniku zabezpieczenia kostka może szybciej ulegać degradacji ,dodatkowa impregnacja powierzchniowa co pewien czas może trochę spowolnić ten proces..

Cena ma znaczenie ,jeżeli cena sztucznej kostki betonowej  nie odbiega znacząco od  ceny kostki naturalnej z granitu ,to powinno się  przemyśleć sens stosowania takiej betonowej kostki.

----------


## animuss

> Podłączam się do pytania o hplus, zwłaszcza, że widać porządne przygotowanie i przeprowadzenie przez Pana realnych testów. Czy jest gdzieś w specyfikacji danej kostki napisane, do której grupy należy??


Na każdej palecie jest przyklejona taka kartka ,warto ją zatrzymać przetrzymać w okresie gwarancyjnym .

----------


## JendrzejJawor

> Cena ma znaczenie ,jeżeli cena sztucznej kostki betonowej  nie odbiega znacząco od  ceny kostki naturalnej z granitu ,to powinno się  przemyśleć sens stosowania takiej betonowej kostki.


No użycie np. granitu epoka, zamiast betonowych kostek na pewno jest sensowniejsze, bo jest to trwalsze i bardziej estetyczne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Janek1979

Hm, nie zawsze przecież pasuje do otoczenia wspomniany przez was granit epoka, więc co do uniwersalnej estetyki tego rozwiązania to bym oponował. Nie twierdzę także, że w ogóle nie pasuję, tylko czasem wydaje mi się to nie pasować.
Animuss, dziękuję za odpowiedź na moje pytanie i przy okazji na pytanie o tę technologię hydrofobową(także mnie to interesowało)

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Wojtko55 a widziałeś inne materiały Pozbruku na żywo? Jeżeli tak to jakie i jak wyglądały.

----------


## animuss

> No użycie np. granitu epoka, zamiast betonowych kostek na pewno jest sensowniejsze, bo jest to trwalsze i bardziej estetyczne rozwiązanie.


GRANIT EPOKA to jednak nadal kostka betonowa przypominająca  jedynie kształtem  kostki  łamane  z  naturalnego kamienia granitowego.

To naturalny granit z kamieniołomu.


A to  kostka betonowa przypominająca  jedynie kształtem  kostki  łamane  z  naturalnego kamienia granitowego .

Małe kostki betonowe są mniej podatne na pękanie ,za to jest więcej fug,szczelin  na całej powierzchni ,w których będą z czasem  porastać mchy  czy chwasty..

----------


## ewamusial

Hej, zastanawiam się nad polbrukiem, a taką firmą http://empart-ogrody.pl/oferta/brukarstwo/. Czy ktoś kiedyś korzystał z usług takich 'mniejszych' firm? Chodzi głównie o koszty, ale też nie chciałabym żeby wyszło to źle bo pożałowałam pieniędzy  :big tongue:

----------


## Janek1979

Wykonania wrzucone do galerii wyglądają bardzo ładnie(przynajmniej okiem laika), ale jak to wiadomo zawsze w takich folderach to wygląda ładnie, bo przecież nie pokażą czegoś co im na przykład nie wyszło. Jeśli jest taka możliwość to spróbuj na własne oczy zobaczyć ich wcześniejsze roboty i wtedy zdecyduj.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ewentualnie popatrz na ofertę firmy, która ma doświadczenie w pracy dla inwestorów i osób prywatnych, porównaj sobie ceny z pozbruku z tą firmą i zdecyduj co bardziej odpowiada.

----------


## Janek1979

Właściwie to niekoniecznie z pozbrukiem, bo on chce tylko ułożyć(tak wnioskuję z tego co napisał), a nie kupić i ułożyć, a jeżeli sprawdzał by ich ofertę to chyba raczej kompleksową w tym kontekście. No, ale produkty może w sumie sobie przejrzeć, żeby mieć szerszy pogląd na wzornictwo i cenę i tu się jednak z Tobą zgodzę.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Oj, no tak musiałem coś przeczytać i jakoś na opak zrozumieć. Teraz to wydaję mi się dziwne, że mieliby układać bruk z innej firmy skoro z tej są polecani. A Ty co masz na podjeździe, coś od nich może??

----------


## Janek1979

Eh, niestety nie. Na podjeździe nawet nie wiem co jest, bo jak się wprowadzałem to było położone. Miejscami się trochę "sypie" więc może uda mi się z właścicielem porozmawiać i namówić go na coś z pozbruku może. W sumie to i tak dzielimy się na pół kosztami, to coś tam do powiedzenia w kwestii wyboru mam  :big grin:

----------


## Janek1979

No właśnie jeszcze nie wiem. Muszę poprzeglądać trochę oferty różnych producentów kostek(może tak jak wcześniej wspomniałem pozbruk będzie miał coś interesującego) i wspólnie wybrać tę, która się najbardziej podoba obojgu, czyli jakiś kompromis wyczuwam  :smile: 
Chyba największym kłopotem jest znalezienie ekipy, która zostałaby polecona przez wiarygodne źródło :/

----------


## Janek1979

Hm, wiesz, że tak dokładnie to jeszcze nie obliczyłem  :ohmy:  Bo to nie tylko podjazd, a też z boku domu i za nim. Muszę się za to w końcu zabrać, jak się w końcu zmobilizuję to dam znać ile wyszło razem.

----------


## virt104495

Bardzo dobra kostka , wystarczy ją umiejętnie wyłożyć  :roll eyes:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Hm, nie zawsze przecież pasuje do otoczenia wspomniany przez was granit epoka, więc co do uniwersalnej estetyki tego rozwiązania to bym oponował. Nie twierdzę także, że w ogóle nie pasuję, tylko czasem wydaje mi się to nie pasować.
> Animuss, dziękuję za odpowiedź na moje pytanie i przy okazji na pytanie o tę technologię hydrofobową(także mnie to interesowało)


To żadna technologia tylko ściema.
Ale jak chcesz to płać. Nie tylko Ty dajesz się nabrać na tego typu brednie.

----------


## End_riu

Kostka za 25zł i marzą Wam się cuda na kiju  :big grin:  
Weź jeden z drugim butelkę 0.5l wody i wylej na poszczególne kostki u handlarza. Zobaczycie, które i jak są zabezpieczone.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kostka za 25zł i marzą Wam się cuda na kiju  
> Weź jeden z drugim butelkę 0.5l wody i wylej na poszczególne kostki u handlarza. Zobaczycie, które i jak są zabezpieczone.


To "zabezpieczenie" działa góra przez rok i tyle te "technologie" są warte, żebyś za kostkę dał i 200 zł. Gówno za przeproszeniem z tego.

----------


## Janek1979

hm, jak wnioskuję macie Panowie wiedzę i doświadczenie w tej branży. Na przyszłość będę podchodził do takich informacji u producenta z mniejszym entuzjazmem, aczkolwiek jeżeli sprawdzę jakieś rozwiązanie i będzie ono działało, to niezwłocznie Panów o tym poinformuję  :smile: 
Dziękuję za doinformowanie mnie i rozwianie moich wątpliwości w tej kwestii, pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A jednak nie wszystko jest takie kolorowe. To jak zabezpieczyć ją chociaż troche przed tą nieszczęsną wilgocią ?


Zrobić zadaszenie?  :smile: 
A tak poważnie: nie ma sensu bo się po prostu nie da. Te środki są cholernie drogie i mało skuteczne. Położyłeś kotkę, to używaj i się nią nie przejmuj.
Ja przynajmniej tak robię.

----------


## kostekk

> A jednak nie wszystko jest takie kolorowe. To jak zabezpieczyć ją chociaż troche przed tą nieszczęsną wilgocią ?


Myśle, że te artykuły ci sie przydadzą - ten chociażby.

----------


## geobud2010

Nie polecam kostki brukowej firmy POLBRUK. Kupiłem kostkę nostalit tej firmy w kwietniu 2015. Została założona w maju 2015 po miesiącu użytkowania zaczęły pokazywać się otwory w kostce co się okazało w kostce brukowej były ziarna pszenicy i pod wpływem opadów zaczęły wypadać z kostki. Koostkę wymienili mi w listopadzie 2015, ale położyli ją bezpośrednio na starej podbudowie i kostka jest nierówna oraz niestabilna. Niestety nie udało mi się załatwić tej sprawy do tej pory ponieważ dyrektor oddziału podkarpackiego  POLBRUKU twiedzi, że kostka została wymieniona w sposób prawidłowy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Myśle, że te artykuły ci sie przydadzą - ten chociażby.


Zrobić kostkę z porządnej mieszanki przy użyciu porządnego cementu?  :smile: 
Niestety polscy producenci mają z tym problem.

----------


## Wojtek&Karolina

Zachęcam  do zapoznania się z tematem:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ena-REKLAMACJA

----------


## Adam51

Nie polecam kostki POLBRUK Tarnowskie Góry. Tandeta, a dodatkowo robią sobie z klienta żarty.

Pod koniec kwietnia br. firma brukarska zakupiła i ułożyła mi 160m2 bruku Trento Hawai. Już pod koniec maja po usunięciu piasku, zaczęły się w kostkach pojawiać dziury. Zewnętrzna kolorowa warstwa jest miejscami bardzo cienka, pęka i powstają otwory od kilku milimetrów nawet do centymetra. Pod spodem jest sypki miękki materiał (cement?), który da się wydłubywać nawet zapałką. Tak uszkodzonych kostek jest już kilkadziesiąt i stale powstają nowe dziury.

Ponieważ bezpośrednio od POLBRUKU kostkę kupił brukarz, zwróciłem się do niego z reklamacją, a on z kolei do wytwórcy.

Po kilku telefonach przyjechał przedstawiciel producenta i wyjął kilka kostek do badań. Oto odpowiedź:

"po ponownej wizycie wraz z pobraniem losowych kostek w celu okreslenia
wytrzymałosci i grubosci warstwy fakturowej kwestionowanej przez włascicieli
ustalono co nastepuje:
• Potwierdzamy, ze na czesci kostek nastapiło uszkodzenie warstwy fakturowej
w postaci dziurek spowodowane najprawdopodobniej zbrylowaniem cementu.
• Sa to uszkodzenia punktowe, które nie beda sie powiekszały i nie maja
wpływu na trwałosc kostki
• Wielkosc uszkodzen jest niewspółmierna do powierzchni zabudowy
• Ilosc uszkodzonych kostek nie jest i nie moze byc podstawa zadania do
wymiany całosci ułozonego podwórka
• Ponadto w zwiazku z powyzszym proponujemy odroczenie działan reklamacji
do wiosny 2017.
• W okreslonym czasie powinny ujawnic sie wszystkie ewentualne uszkodzenia
które sa powodem reklamacji i na podstawie oceny nawierzchni po tym
okresie mozna bedzie podjac decyzje co do sposobu naprawy- rozpatrzenia
reklamacji.
• Badania pobranych kostek wykazały zgodnosc z Polska Norma PN-EN
1338:2003 Betonowe kostki brukowe
o Wszystkie kostki posiadaja wytrzymałosc od 3,8 - 4,8 MPa
o Warstwa fakturowa wynosi 7,6 – 9,5 mm
• Powyzsze badania jak i wielkosc / liczba zgłaszanych uszkodzen wykluczaja
całosciowa wymiane kostki oraz traktuja oskarzenie o braku lub minimalnej
grubosci warstwy fakturowej za bezpodstawne.
• Proponujemy wymiane punktowa uszkodzonych kostek"

- Co mnie interesuje jaka jest przyczyna dziur. Ma ich nie być w ogóle.
- Jak to nie będą się powiększały, skoro to już się dzieje?.
- Czy kilkadziesiąt kostek z ewidentną wadą technologiczną, to "niewspółmierna" ilość do powierzchni zabudowy?.
- Co to za pomysł z punktową wymianą?.Przecież powstanie mozaika, naruszy się stabilność bruku, już nie wspomnę o dyskusjach które i kiedy kostki wymieniać. To jest wybieg producenta bubla, a nie chęć naprawienia szkody.
- Co to za czekanie do wiosny, aż ujawnią się wszystkie dziury?. To jawna kpina.
- Grubość warstwy wierzchniej jest zgodna z normą, a minimalna wynosi 7,6 mm. To skąd są dziury?

Dodatkowo okazało się, że w sąsiedniej miejscowości są osoby, które mają podobne problemy. 
Też zakupiły kostkę w POLBRUKU z dziurami. Też Trento Hawai tyle że szary. 
Sposób "załatwienia" reklamacji producent zaproponował taki sam. Właściciel czekał "do wiosny" i teraz ma mozaikę na placu.
Wymianę "punktową" poprzedziły sprzeczki z wykonawcami, które kostki należy wymienić. 
"Brukarze" przyjechali wymieniać kostki ze śrubokrętami. Uszkodzili przy okazji sąsiednie, których do tej pory nie zamierzają wymienić.
Mam przykład co może mnie czekać jeśli nie zadziałam radykalnie.

POLBRUK nie przyznaje się do ewidentnej wady technologicznej całej partii. Olewa klienta wypisując bzdury w odpowiedzi na reklamację.

Oddaję sprawę do adwokata, a Was uczulam na tandetę z firmy POLBRUK Tarnowskie Góry.

----------


## pab2lo

Producent ten zaczyna mieć problem z jakością. Zakupiłem u nich kostkę granito. Porażka na całego, krawędzie odpadają, przy ubijaniu kruszy się. Reklamacja kiepska sprawa. Nr 1 w Polsce grubo na wyrost.

----------


## grzesiek.B

Widocznie jakość kostki zależy od miejsca produkcji, w rejonie podkarpackim jakość kostki bardzo dobra i trzyma wymiar w porównaniu do konkurencyjnego droższego producenta. Nie ma problemów z kruszącymi się narożami czy wypadającymi dziurami.

----------


## EmilKan

Ja mam kostkę na podjeździe produkcji Pozbruk. Wygląda na prawdę dobrze po kilku latach a tylko raz ją impregnowałem.

----------


## Spanish Inquisition

Jakość kostki to jedno, ale wypadałoby też zwrócić uwagę na to, jak jest ona położona. Samemu lepiej jest się za to nie zabierać i skorzystać z pomocy jakiejś firmy (dla przykładu http://gardenpartner.pl/), która na co dzień zajmuje się brukarstwem. Ja mam podjazd wyłożony kostką betonową i od wielu lat nic się z nią złego nie dzieje.  :wink:

----------


## Marcinex67

Ja ostatnio rozwżałem wybór Bruk Poznański tylko innego producenta czy ktoś z Was może wybrał ten model?

----------


## tkaczor123

Powolutku robi się ciepło i będę bawił się w brukarza :smile:  Jak z jakością produktów firmy POLBRUK?

----------


## tkaczor123

Po rozmowie z ekipami od kostki będzie POLBRUK niestety jakość sąsiada sponsorującego klub z Ekstraklasy niestety spadła.
Urlop wzięty na koniec maja i zaczynam :smile: . Niewierni Tomasze uwierzyli jak postawiłem dom, teraz teksty w stylu " nie dam zarobić ekipom".

----------


## cactus

Mam pytanie do osób które ułożył u siebie serie Ideo. To są duże kostki - największe kostki mają wymiar 20x40cm. Czy one wam sie nie kantują z biegiem czasu? Nie tańczą na podbudowie? Nie pojawiają sie nierówności miedzy wiekszymi blokami? Generalnie słyszałem że im większa kostka tym większa szansa takich problemów...

Wymiary:
6×24×12 cm
6×24×16 cm
6×30×16 cm
6×30×20 cm
6×40×20 cm

----------


## bobbudowniczy11

Odświeżę temat gdyż jestem po zakupie 100 m2 kostki Polbruk Ideo drobnopłukana kolor ritmo i bianka i jestem zaskoczony niską jakością tego produktu. Okazało się, że kostka ma mnóstwo dołków i dziur o średnicy od 1 cm do 3 cm. Ponadto są również kostki, gdzie z dołków wystają wtopione kawałki folii. Wygląda tak jakby kostka nie przechodziła żadnej kontroli jakości. Jutro zgłaszam całą sprawę do sprzedawcy i jestem ciekaw jak przebiegnie proces reklamacji. Obawiam się jedynie, że skoro jakość tej kostki jest tak niska to po zimie może wyglądać tragicznie. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia wad.

----------


## kamil996

> Odświeżę temat gdyż jestem po zakupie 100 m2 kostki Polbruk Ideo drobnopłukana kolor ritmo i bianka i jestem zaskoczony niską jakością tego produktu. Okazało się, że kostka ma mnóstwo dołków i dziur o średnicy od 1 cm do 3 cm. Ponadto są również kostki, gdzie z dołków wystają wtopione kawałki folii. Wygląda tak jakby kostka nie przechodziła żadnej kontroli jakości. Jutro zgłaszam całą sprawę do sprzedawcy i jestem ciekaw jak przebiegnie proces reklamacji. Obawiam się jedynie, że skoro jakość tej kostki jest tak niska to po zimie może wyglądać tragicznie. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia wad.



Pokażesz zdjecia proszę?
Wybraliśmy sobie w punkcie Polbruku kostkę Ideo, jednak wykonawca stanowczo ją odradza bo dużo reklamacji... a przedstawiciel mówi że w tym roku nie było żadnej.

Nie wiem teraz czy przy niej zostać czy zmienić na inną, a jeśli zmienić, to na co o podobnym wyglądzie.

----------


## Cynk35

> Odświeżę temat gdyż jestem po zakupie 100 m2 kostki Polbruk Ideo drobnopłukana kolor ritmo i bianka i jestem zaskoczony niską jakością tego produktu. Okazało się, że kostka ma mnóstwo dołków i dziur o średnicy od 1 cm do 3 cm. Ponadto są również kostki, gdzie z dołków wystają wtopione kawałki folii. Wygląda tak jakby kostka nie przechodziła żadnej kontroli jakości. Jutro zgłaszam całą sprawę do sprzedawcy i jestem ciekaw jak przebiegnie proces reklamacji. Obawiam się jedynie, że skoro jakość tej kostki jest tak niska to po zimie może wyglądać tragicznie. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia wad.


Witam i jak zakończyła się sprawą?U mnie po pierwszej zimie też pojawilo się mnóstwo dziur większych i mniejszych ,kruszą się krawędzie jednym słowem tragedia kostka to  NAPOLI kolor galia. 220 Mk kostki sprawę zgłosiłem ,była przeprowadzona wizja  przez technicznego z polbruku , którego zachowanie budziło wiele do rzyczenia kompletny brak profesjonalizmu,no ale czego można było się spodziewać po człowieku przysłanym z Polbruk.  ,kostka jest w takim stanie że punktowa wymiana nie wchodzi w gre.Zaplacilem za nią  50 zł Mk + cena metra położenia przez ekipę i cały materiał pod podbudowę☹️zapewniali że to pierwszy gatunek i najwyższą jakość ,a otrzymałem jakiś bubel.Proponuja kilka palet na wymianę ,albo obniżenie kostki o 3,500 tys .To chyba jakiś żart z ich strony patrząc na to jak wygląda po pierwszej zimie ich produkt.Zdecydowalem że nie podaruje im tego bubla i sprawę skierowałem do kancelarii prawnej trudniąca się w tego typu sprawach ,tym bardziej że poniosłem spore koszty związane z całą inwestycja i nie zamierzam patrzeć jak mi się kostka rozpada.Zbieram dowody ,był już niezależny rzeczoznawca,kostkę wysłałem do badań ekspertyzy , tak że pewnie skończy się postępowaniem sądowym .Mam zamiar nagrać obszerną relację filmową i umieścić w sieci ku przestrodze.Jeżeli ktoś miał podobny problem z firmą Polbruk niech opisze tu na forum czego się mniej więcej spodziewać,a może czyta to ktoś z przedstawicieli firmy i mógłby się jakoś odnieść do sprawy ,

----------


## Cynk35

Ktoś coś ?

----------


## Juras44

Kurde w tym roku tez mam do roboty podwórko. Podwórko nie duże ale za to trochę trudne . Spady , nie równe boki itd. Do tego z racji chęci wymiany drzwi wejściowych otwieranych do wewnątrz na takie otwierane na zewnątrz będę musiał przerobić trochę schody i je trochę powiększyć, aby otwieranie nie sprawiało kłopotu. No i schody dobrze by było mieć tez pod kolor kostki. Aktualnie ogrodzenie i brama w kolorze szarym a dom biały i podmurówka z klinkieru w kolorze czerwonym.    Do wyłożenia będzie max 120m2 z podjazdem na auto. Z racji nie dużego podwórka myślałem o większej kostce tak aby wizualnie trochę powiększyło się. Do tego latem pada dużo słońca także kostka musi być odporna na temperature i słońce.  Myślałem o Pol bruk ale opinie coraz gorsze i sam człowiek nie  wie co wybrać. Pewne jest ,że kostka musi być trochę większa. Sam się za to nie będę brał  z racji nierówności  itd. Może ktoś podpowie u kogo kostkę wziąć tak aby nie było później z nią kłopotu. Najlepiej to z gwarancją zarówno na materiał jak i na wykonaną robociznę.

----------


## Cynk35

> Kurde w tym roku tez mam do roboty podwórko. Podwórko nie duże ale za to trochę trudne . Spady , nie równe boki itd. Do tego z racji chęci wymiany drzwi wejściowych otwieranych do wewnątrz na takie otwierane na zewnątrz będę musiał przerobić trochę schody i je trochę powiększyć, aby otwieranie nie sprawiało kłopotu. No i schody dobrze by było mieć tez pod kolor kostki. Aktualnie ogrodzenie i brama w kolorze szarym a dom biały i podmurówka z klinkieru w kolorze czerwonym.    Do wyłożenia będzie max 120m2 z podjazdem na auto. Z racji nie dużego podwórka myślałem o większej kostce tak aby wizualnie trochę powiększyło się. Do tego latem pada dużo słońca także kostka musi być odporna na temperature i słońce.  Myślałem o Pol bruk ale opinie coraz gorsze i sam człowiek nie  wie co wybrać. Pewne jest ,że kostka musi być trochę większa. Sam się za to nie będę brał  z racji nierówności  itd. Może ktoś podpowie u kogo kostkę wziąć tak aby nie było później z nią kłopotu. Najlepiej to z gwarancją zarówno na materiał jak i na wykonaną robociznę.


Gwarancja w firmie Polbruk to fikcja,kostka jest tak słabej jakości że po zimie wystąpiło pełno dziur w warstwie licowej.Firma Polbruk i ich autoryzowany sprzedawca firma Goldbruku ma za przeproszeniem klienta w dupie ,proponują jakieś śmieszne obniżenie ceny zakupionego towaru lub punktowa wymianę ,gdzie w moim przypadku jest tego tak dużo że punktowa wymiana nie wchodzi w grę.Dzis moja kancelaria złożyła sprawę do sądu,zrobiłem też nie zależna opinie rzeczoznawcy i jestem dobrej myśli raczej będzie wymiana całościową,no ale sąd o tym zadecyduj.Tak że NIE POLECAM PANU KOSTKE TEJ FIRMY BO JAKOSC JEST MASAKRYCZNA! a mam ponad 200 Mk tak że jest o co walczyc

----------


## Monikm

> Odświeżę temat gdyż jestem po zakupie 100 m2 kostki Polbruk Ideo drobnopłukana kolor ritmo i bianka i jestem zaskoczony niską jakością tego produktu. Okazało się, że kostka ma mnóstwo dołków i dziur o średnicy od 1 cm do 3 cm. Ponadto są również kostki, gdzie z dołków wystają wtopione kawałki folii. Wygląda tak jakby kostka nie przechodziła żadnej kontroli jakości. Jutro zgłaszam całą sprawę do sprzedawcy i jestem ciekaw jak przebiegnie proces reklamacji. Obawiam się jedynie, że skoro jakość tej kostki jest tak niska to po zimie może wyglądać tragicznie. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia wad.


 dzień bobry bardzo proszę o kontakt. Mamy również problem z tą kostka. Polbruk reklamacji nie przyjął a kostka ma całkiem inny kolor

----------

